# Installing new over the range microwave



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

You should be able to go to the manufacturers web site and down load the instruction/owners manual. 
I would change the bracket, the most you are looking at is half a dozen screws.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You need to change the bracket.----That one mounts 14 1/2 down from the bottom of the cabinet to the top of the bracket.(check my numbers ,please.I installed that very unit yesterday.)

Make sure to drill the hanging screw holes into the cabinet above--use a 1/2 inch bit.

The blower comes from the factory set to blow out the front of the unit(into the room.)

If you have a top or back duct ---open up the plate over the blower---3 screws--

simply lift up the plastic blower and rotate it to blow out of the top or back--put the screws back.
Slide in the damper piece.

That's it--Go hang that thing!----Mike---


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Also, if you bought that m/o as new- there's no way it didn't come with instructions. it made a stop along the way. more and more common these days.


----------

